# "朝鮮" 的 "鮮"



## skating-in-bc

看大陸新聞, 聽主播把 "朝鮮" (Joseon 조선 [tɕo.sʌn]) 讀為 "chao2 xian3", 聽著很不習慣, 覺得很彆扭, 想知道大陸把 "朝鮮" 的 "鮮" 的標準發音定為 xian3 的理由或根據為何?

為何彆扭?
因為:
(1) 早在19世紀, "朝鮮" (literally 'morning freshness; brilliance of the morning sun') 的英文小名就是 "The Land of the Morning Calm", 反應清朝時人們把 "朝鮮" 理解為 "朝陽、朝暉" 的 "朝 zhao1" 加上 "鮮明、鲜亮" 的 "鮮" (xian1).
(2) 粵語 "朝鮮" (ziu1sin1/ciu4sin1) 的 "鮮" (sin1) 是 'fresh; bright' 的 "鮮" (sin1), 不是 'rare; seldom' 的 "鮮" (sin2)。閩南語 "朝鮮" (tiâu-sián) 的 "鮮" (sián) 是 "新鮮" (sin-sián) 的 "鮮" (sián)。《國語辭典.朝鮮》cháo xiān, 又音 zhāo xiān。是 "鮮1" (e.g., 鮮美), 不是 "鮮3" (e.g., 鮮見)。
(3)《康熙字典》說 "朝鮮" 的 "朝" 讀陟遙切，音昭; 朝鮮、鮮卑、鮮于、鮮山、鮮水等國名、族名、姓名、山水名的 "鮮" 讀相然切, 音仙。
(4) "鮮3" 是 "少" (e.g., 寡廉鮮耻), "盡" (e.g.,《易經》君子之道鮮矣), "早死" (e.g.,《左傳》葬鮮者) 的意思, "朝鮮3" 含貶義 (e.g., 朝代不多, 缺少歷史; 朝代早盡, 即將亡國), 這樣稱呼鄰國似乎有點缺德。


----------



## hx1997

最晚在1978年时大陆这边的标准还是cháo xiān，后来不知何故改掉了，可能是误读多了就扶正了？


----------



## paper worker

非常有趣的问题，看来很多语言现象我们太习以为常都忘了为什么会这样，我在网上搜了一下，有中说法是在北京音中，连续两个上声，第一个上声会读成阳平调，比如老（lao3）虎(hu3)会读成老（lao2）(hu3)，也就是说阳平加上声组成的音节更顺口，比起朝（zhao1）鲜(xian1)的读法，（chao2）(xian3)的读法也会更顺口，或许久而久之，约定俗称，字典也收入这个读音，大家就都这么读了。但这个真实原因是不是这个也很难说，不过现在大家都这么说了，也不可能更改了。
BTW我很好奇台湾的朋友们是怎么读这个词的，真的读成(zhao1,xian1)吗？


----------



## skating-in-bc

paper worker said:


> 我很好奇台湾的朋友们是怎么读这个词的，真的读成(zhao1,xian1)吗？


雖然《國語辭典》說 zhao1xian1 也正確, 台灣人一般讀 chao2xian1。清朝的標準音似乎是 zhao1xian1。

南韓 "조선" (朝鮮) 的羅馬拼音是 Joseon, 北韓的是 Chosŏn, 如: Chosŏn Minjujuŭi Inmin Konghwaguk (조선민주주의인민공화국 朝鮮民主主義人民共和國 Democratic People's Republic of Korea)。

我猜 "朝鮮3" 來自東北話, 可能是受當地朝鮮族音調的影響。朝鮮國咸鏡北道 (Hamgyŏng-bukto, 與中國吉林省延邊朝鮮族自治州隔圖們江相望) 的朝鮮語有高低重音 (pitch accent). "鮮3" 反應一個 low pitch.


hx1997 said:


> 最晚在1978年时大陆这边的标准还是cháo xiān


受益良多, 謝謝!


----------



## SuperXW

paper worker said:


> 连续两个上声，第一个上声会读成阳平调，比如老（lao3）虎(hu3)会读成老（lao2）(hu3)，也就是说阳平加上声组成的音节更顺口，比起朝（zhao1）鲜(xian1)的读法，（chao2）(xian3)的读法也会更顺口，


那前提是本来两个字都是三声，但朝鲜完全不是啊。听上去不太靠谱。


----------



## AquisM

hx1997 said:


> 可能是误读多了就扶正了？


同感。

有趣的是，閩南語可能也是這麼一回事。


skating-in-bc said:


> 閩南語 "朝鮮" (tiâu-sián) 的 "鮮" (sián) 是 "新鮮" (sin-sián) 的 "鮮" (sián)。


閩南語第二聲 sián 是陰上調，按漢語正常的演變規律，應對應北京話的第三聲 xiǎn。如果閩南語「朝鮮」真的唸 tiâu-sián 的話，就出奇地和大陸普通話讀音 cháo xiǎn 不約而同。

根據台灣教育部的閩南語常用詞辭典，sin-sián 是「新鮮」的俗音，正音應為 sin-sian。「朝鮮」唸作 tiâu-sián，或許也是俗音扶正的例子。


----------



## SuperXW

hx1997 said:


> 最晚在1978年时大陆这边的标准还是cháo xiān，后来不知何故改掉了，可能是误读多了就扶正了？


可是为什么会误读多呢？“鲜”的常见读音是1声，也没有特别好或不好的意思，也不造成歧义，3声才是罕见的读音。


----------



## AquisM

SuperXW said:


> 可是为什么会误读多呢？“鲜”的常见读音是1声，也没有特别好或不好的意思，也不造成歧义，3声才是罕见的读音。


我大胆假设，这个误读跟“鲜为人知”的xian3无关，而是如 paper worker 说的，cháo xiǎn 念起来更顺口。

个别字因顺口而俗读第三声，北方话不乏这样的例子，如“办公室”念作“办公shi3”、“复杂”念作“fu3杂”、“比较”念作“比jiao3”等等，“朝鲜”可能也是这样。只是“鲜”字巧合是个破音字，有xian3这个读音，让人误以为是xian3取代了xian1.

但这都是我个人猜测而已，还有待求证。


----------



## 27rabbit

我个人也觉得 朝鲜 xian3 比较顺口一点。阳平接上声好像有一种这个词结束了的感觉，比较舒适。


----------



## SuperXW

AquisM said:


> 我大胆假设，这个误读跟“鲜为人知”的xian3无关，而是如 paper worker 说的，cháo xiǎn 念起来更顺口。
> 
> 个别字因顺口而俗读第三声，北方话不乏这样的例子，如“办公室”念作“办公shi3”、“复杂”念作“fu3杂”、“比较”念作“比jiao3”等等，“朝鲜”可能也是这样。只是“鲜”字巧合是个破音字，有xian3这个读音，让人误以为是xian3取代了xian1.
> 
> 但这都是我个人猜测而已，还有待求证。


我对“顺口”的概念不太理解。客观来说，三声中间有转折，是最“不顺口”的。
外语人士学习时最头疼的也是三声。
按音调来说 zhao1 xian1 两个一声，并无不顺口，如西安、巴西、非洲。
如果读 chao2 xian1 一声二声，也没问题，如南京、台湾、挪威、南非。

确实有些字形成约定俗成的发音，而且“先入为主”，一旦觉得这个词本来就是这样读，告诉你另一种读法，就会觉得很别扭。
“先入为主”的心理学现象，在命名的观感中非常重要，我可以举很多例子，但容易扯远，不说了。

问题是，假如这个字本来大家都读xian1，按说这个音才是“先”，如果没有特殊原因，为什么会自然转变成一个拗口的读音，我感觉奇怪。


27rabbit said:


> 我个人也觉得 朝鲜 xian3 比较顺口一点。阳平接上声好像有一种这个词结束了的感觉，比较舒适。


不一定吧？对联结尾好像都是平声吧……为什么声调会带给人是否结束的感觉……？


----------



## j29682896

paper worker said:


> BTW我很好奇台湾的朋友们是怎么读这个词的，真的读成(zhao1,xian1)吗？


剛查了字典
字典上標註是
chao2 xian1

但實際上，我只聽過
chao2 xian3
沒有什麼印象聽過其他的讀音。(NOTE: 我剛又看了幾個台灣的短片，真的都是讀xian1。但我問我的朋友也跟我一樣是讀xian3 。我困惑了~ 該不會有世代的差異吧? )


還有一些其他的例子，字典上標的是一回事，實際生活中說的又是另外一回事。比如:
蛤蜊: 字典標ge2 li2
        實際上大家都讀: ge3 li4

        如果有人說ge2 li2 我想應該沒幾個人知道他在說什麼。但國文考試你要答ge2 li2才算對。

西門"町" (一個台北的地名)
             字典標ting3
             實際上大家都讀ding1
說西門ting3, 應該大家聽到第一反應會覺得困惑，不知道那是什麼。說西門ding1 大家都知道。但一樣，國文考試要答ting3才算對。

朝鮮的"鮮"應該也是差不多的概念。


----------



## skating-in-bc

Re: 朝 'morning' 讀 chao2
「朝zhao1鲜」讀「晁chao2鲜」還是同一個意思。"晁" 同 “朝”, 早晨。《國語辭典》晁, 朝的古字。

Re: 哪個更順口?
招仙 vs. 昭顯 vs. 潮仙 vs. 潮險
陸游《憶昨》先主廟中逢市隱, 丈人觀裡識*巢仙* vs.《元典章新集》據恃*巢險*, 出沒不常。


j29682896 said:


> 剛查了字典, 字典上標註是 chao2 xian1, 但實際上，我只聽過 chao2 xian3, *沒有什麼印象聽過其他的讀音*。


咦, 台灣發音變了?  自出生到大學畢業, 我在台灣, 沒聽過 chao2 xian3。這改變鐵定是與大陸三通後才發生的事。畢竟我已離台數十年。

台灣 chao2xian1 變 chao2xian3, 是外來 (由大陸輸入的) 強勢發音成了在台俗音 (於台灣流傳但不合官方標準的讀音)。要是 "俗音" 廣泛流傳到 "*沒有什麼印象聽過其他的讀音*" 的話, 就離 "扶正" 的日子不遠了。

為什麼大陸的"朝鲜"讀音會成為強勢?  因為台灣人比較不常用"朝鲜"這個詞, 而較習慣說"北韓"。在台灣提"朝鲜", 多半已參考了大陸媒體訊息。我覺得是語言勢力之爭, 而不是順不順口的緣故。


----------



## j29682896

skating-in-bc said:


> 咦, 台灣發音變了?  自出生到大學畢業, 我在台灣, 沒聽過 chao2 xian3。這改變鐵定是與大陸三通後才發生的事。畢竟我已離台數十年。


我也在納悶。我剛特別上youtube找台灣的影片，有提到朝鮮這兩個字的，確實都是讀chao2 xian1。但我的印象都是讀chao2 xian3，我問我的朋友也是讀xian3。或許是三通後發生的事情，但我也不清楚。看看這裡有沒有其他台灣人回覆好了。


----------



## j29682896

skating-in-bc said:


> 台灣 chao2xian1 變 chao2xian3, 是外來 (由大陸輸入的) 強勢發音成了在台俗音 (於台灣流傳但不合官方標準的讀音)。要是 "俗音" 廣泛流傳到 "*沒有什麼印象聽過其他的讀音*" 的話, 就離 "扶正" 的日子不遠了。
> 
> 為什麼大陸的"朝鲜"讀音會成為強勢?  因為台灣人比較不常用"朝鲜"這個詞, 而較習慣說"北韓"。在台灣提"朝鲜", 多半已參考了大陸媒體訊息。我覺得是語言勢力之爭, 而不是順不順口的緣故。


有道理。有印象小時候聽到朝鮮時，最開始還不知道那是什麼。確實都說北韓比較多。
在台灣讀朝鮮（xian3）應該是語言勢力之爭。不過，大陸讀朝鮮（xian3）或許是其他的原因了。


----------



## skating-in-bc

AquisM said:


> 我大胆假设，这个误读跟“鲜为人知”的xian3无关...只是“鲜”字巧合是个破音字，有xian3这个读音，让人误以为是xian3取代了xian1.


同意, 我覺得可能性很大。


AquisM said:


> 我大胆假设，这个误读跟“鲜为人知”的xian3无关，而是如 paper worker 说的，cháo xiǎn 念起来更顺口。


我同意 "cháo xiǎn 念起来更順口" 這個說法, 但不是在普通話或國語裡 "更順口" (i.e., 更能滿足普通話或國語在語音形式上的種種約制 a better satisfaction of the phonological constraints of the Standard Mandarin), 而是在某些北方方言 (尤其是某些東北方言) 裡 "更順口" (更能滿足某些北方方言的種種語音約制)。

名隨其主, 東北朝鮮族人怎麽讀 "朝鮮" 會是一個重要的考量因素 (一股重要的語言勢力)。在 Youtube 視頻裡, 一個延邊朝鮮族人提到 "朝鮮" 和 "南韓"。單聽"朝鮮", 我以為他說"朝鮮3", 但和他的"南韓"一比, 我竟然聽不出 "鮮" 和 "韓" 聲調上有什麽不同, 兩者似乎都被輕讀, 像是個 "半三聲" (21), 但調值稍微高一些 (類似32)。

在知乎 (「朝鲜」为什么读作「cháo xiǎn」而不是「zhāo xiān」), 有一個叫Symmetry 的說: “鲜“不是读作轻声吗? ==> 這反應 "朝鮮" 的 "鮮" 在某些方言裡實際上是輕讀。所以, 我也來個大膽假設: 聽來像個"半三聲"的方言輕讀, 傳到禁止名字輕讀 (e.g., 李白2 不可讀作 李白0) 的方言, 就成了「朝鲜3」。


----------



## SimonTsai

朝鮮1 朝鮮3 都聽過。我通常讀鮮1，但有時讀3；讀鮮3 大概是因為，周遭不少人這麼讀，而我內心也不以鮮3 為錯，當下又非正式場合，不大留意自己的發音，就被影響了。

蛤蜊，我真的唸蛤2 蜊2。西門町是西門町1，但下町 (東京下町)，我就會改唸下町3。


----------



## j29682896

SimonTsai said:


> 蛤蜊，我真的唸蛤2 蜊2。


😲 哥，你的國學素養真高! 除了國文課，我沒在其他地方聽過有人這樣讀。


----------



## lekal

hx1997 said:


> 最晚在1978年时大陆这边的标准还是cháo xiān，后来不知何故改掉了，可能是误读多了就扶正了？


1965年，梁厚民创作快板《奇袭白虎团》，风靡全国，当时的读音就是 潮险。


----------



## skating-in-bc

lekal said:


> 1965年，梁厚民创作快板《奇袭白虎团》，风靡全国，当时的读音就是 潮险。


這跟 hx1997 說的並無衝突。hx1997 說的是 "標準",《奇袭白虎团》證明 "存在"。類似 "朝鮮3" 現已 "存" 於台灣, 但仍未被教育部定為 "標準"。

提到《奇袭白虎团》, 讓我想到一個可能性:
抗美援朝 (1950年－1953年) 可能是 chao2xian1 變 chao2xian3 (i.e., 反應中朝邊界 pitch accent) 的關鍵事件。台灣於 1949 年脫離大陸, 故沒受影響 (直到三通後與大陸重新接觸才受大陸發音影響)。


----------



## hx1997

lekal said:


> 1965年，梁厚民创作快板《奇袭白虎团》，风靡全国，当时的读音就是 潮险。


看来这种俗读已经流传相当一段时间了。


----------



## Jonny W.

j29682896 said:


> 我也在納悶。我剛特別上youtube找台灣的影片，有提到朝鮮這兩個字的，確實都是讀chao2 xian1。但我的印象都是讀chao2 xian3，我問我的朋友也是讀xian3。或許是三通後發生的事情，但我也不清楚。看看這裡有沒有其他台灣人回覆好了。


我二十多歲，從小都是聽ㄔㄠˊ ㄒㄧㄢˇ這個音。很偶爾才會聽到ㄒㄧㄢ 這個音。



j29682896 said:


> 有道理。有印象小時候聽到朝鮮時，最開始還不知道那是什麼。確實都說北韓比較多。
> 在台灣讀朝鮮（xian3）應該是語言勢力之爭。不過，大陸讀朝鮮（xian3）或許是其他的原因了。


在生活中，朝鮮這個詞通常是在「朝鮮半島」才會用。而提及朝鮮半島上的兩個國家時，才會講北韓與南韓。


----------

